# Government Policy: Anaconda



## poeppe (Mar 25, 2002)

GOVERNMENT POLICY:
SNAKE ATTACK


The following is from the US Government Peace Corps Manual for its volunteers who work in the Amazon Jungle. It tells what to do in case you are attacked by an anaconda. Now an anaconda is the largest snake in the world. It is a relative of the boa constrictor, it grows to thirty-five feet in length and weighs between three and four hundred pounds at the maximum. 
This is what the manual said:


1. If you are attacked by an anaconda, do not run. The snake is
faster than you are.

2. Lie flat on the ground. Put your arms tight against your
sides, your legs tight against one another

3. Tuck your chin in.

4. The snake will come and begin to nudge and climb over your
body.

5. Do not panic

6. After the snake has examined you, it will begin to swallow you
from the feet and - always from the end. Permit the snake to
swallow your feet and ankles. Do not panic

7. The snake will now begin to suck your legs into its body. You
must lie perfectly still. This will take a long time.

8. When the snake has reached your knees slowly and with as 
little movement as possible, reach down, take your knife and
very gently slide it into the side of the snake's mouth between
the edge of its mouth and your leg, then suddenly rip upwards,
severing the snake's head.

9. Be sure you have your knife.

10. Be sure your knife is sharp.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I don't think I would lie still for that!!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

11. Make sure you don't keep your knife in your boot.


----------

